# Vampire Count's Question...



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well Since i have been out of fantasy for two years now (Without playing i mean) and a new book coming out im not sure if i have enough of the core models or not for my vampire army! I know people arn't sure of the points costs in the new book but here is what i have so far.....If anyone has suggestions on models in the current range that i might want to pick up it would be great! (Or hell even out of the new ones)


Lord on Dragon
2 Mounted Vampires
3 necromancers
5 Vampires
4 Wight Kings
3 Corpse Carts
3 Black Coachs
1 Varghulf
5 Blood Knights
40 Spear\Shield Skeletons
60 Sword\Shield Skeletons
350 zombies
15 Direwolve's
20 Ghouls
44 Graveguard
1 Spirit Host Base


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You might be light on Ghouls depending what the rules changes do to them. Good things to pickup if you wanted would be a Terrorghiest and maybe 20 more Ghouls.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Terrorgheists would be a good bet. Something actually worth sending after Large monsters. Something I have found the undead struggle to deal with, historically.

A couple of those would give you the spare parts to make some Vampire Characters too.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think you are pretty good right now. Why not wait for the book than see what is good and what you need. From what I heard skeletons will be cheaper and ghouls will be slightly more expensive.


----------



## endywalk (Jan 7, 2012)

Things will be going well.




-----------------------------
Rollators | Dolomite Jazz Rollator


----------

